# One more...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Ever wonder what some of those terms used in show dog magazine advertisements mean?

1. Great stud dog ............... Mounts anything that can fog a mirror.

2. Excels in movement .......If he gets loose, run like hell.

3. Personality Plus ............ Wakes up if you put liver up his nose.

4. Good bite ...................... Missed the judge, got the steward.

5. Large boned ................. Looks like a Clydesdale.

6. Good obedience prospect ..Smart enough to come in from the rain, but ugly.

7. Quiet and good natured ..... In his kennel.

8. Excels in type and style ..... However, moves like a spider on speed.

9. Won in stiff competition ..... Beat four puppies and a 9 year old novice dog.

10. Multiple group winner ..... At two puppy matches.

11. Pointed ..................... His head is shaped like a carrot.

12. Noted Judge ............. He put up our dog.

13. Respected Judge ......He put up our dog twice.

14. Esteemed Judge ...... He puts up anything that crawls.

15. Specialty Judge ....... Puts up anything that looks like his own breeding.

16. Won in heavy competition ...The other dogs were revoltingly overweight.

17. Shown sparingly ...........Only when we had it in the bag.

18. Show Prospect ............. He has 4 legs, 2 eyes, 2 ears, 1 tail.

19. Finished in 5 shows ..... And 89 where he failed to win a ribbon.

20. Well Balanced .............. Straight as a stick, front and rear.

21. Handled brilliantly by .... Nobody else can get near him.

22. At stud to "approved" bitches ...... Those bitches whose owner's check is good.

23. Linebred from famous champions...... Ch. Whoozitz appears twice 6th generation.

24. Terrific brood bitch ...... Her conformation is the pits, but she conceives big litters.

25. Wins another Best In Show ... His second, under the same judge, our uncle.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Awww that's sad but funny at the same time. It certainly isn't all that way...


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL I can see the humor


----------

